# Erfahrungsbericht: Acer XF240H vs. AOC G2460PF



## Cearaph (11. März 2016)

Ich habe diese beiden Modelle gerade bei mir stehen, einer von diesen beiden wird mein neuer. Zu dem Acer gibt es gar keine Tests, zu dem AOC einen: AOC G246 PF Review - PC Monitors 
Ich hätte mir selbst im Vorhinein mehr Informationen zu den Modellen gewünscht, weswegen ich hier mal ein bisschen von den Monitoren berichten möchte!

Sie haben folgendes gemeinsam:
- 24"
- TN-Panel
- 144 Hz
- Full HD
- Freesync (48-144Hz)
- Ergonomie (Höhe, Swivel, Pivot)
weitere Informationen hier: Produktvergleich AOC G2460PF, 24", Acer XF240Hbmjdpr, 24" (UM.FX0EE.001) | Geizhals Deutschland


Ausstattung:
Hier enttäuscht der Acer. Laut Geizhals verfügt er über 2x USB 3.0 Buchsen, diese fehlen jedoch. Außerdem ist je ein DVI, HDMI und DP-Steckplatz sowie ein Audio-In und -Out verbaut. Der AOC erweitert diese Auwahl um einen VGA-Steckplatz und 5 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, einer davon in Typ-B, ein anderer fungiert als Schnellladebuchse. 
Im OSD-Menü fällt beim AOC auf, dass man das Gamma nicht manuell einstellen kann. Es stehen lediglich 3 Voreinstellungen zur Verfügung, die das Gamma laut pcmonitors.info auf einen Wert zwischen 1,4 und 1,8 setzen. Eigentlich zu wenig. Beim Acer ist das Gamma auf den idealen Wert von 2,2 voreingestellt, lässt sich aber manuell anpassen. Als witziges Gimmick für LAN-Parties kann man sich beim Acer ein Fadenkreuz einblenden lassen. Sonstige Einstellungen habe ich nicht getestet (Overdrive) bzw. fand, dass diese das Bild zu sehr verfälschen.


Bild:
Entgegen aller Warnungen hatte ich mir zuerst den Acer XF240H gekauft. Ausschlaggebend war hier die vom Hersteller angegebene Farbtiefe von 8bit (bei Standard-TN-Panels sind es 6bit + Dithering). Ich hatte mir davon ein satteres Bild erhofft, ist die geringere native Farbtiefe doch einer der Gründe dafür, dass TN-Monitore im Gegensatz zu IPS-Monitoren verblassen. Leider steht für das Acer kein ICC-Profil bzw. von Testern per Equipment ermitteltes ideales Setting zur Verfügung, weswegen ich für den Vergleich der beiden Monitore folgende Einstellungen gewählt habe:

Brightness: 0
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2,2 (Acer) bzw. Gamma3=1,8 (AOC)
Farbtiefe: User, R/G/B: 50/50/50

Als Laie ohne Messinstrumente kann ich hier nur von meinen subjektiven Eindrücken berichten, deswegen ja auch "Erfahrungsbericht". Trotzdem fiel die Wahl bei mir sehr schnell auf den AOC! Der Acer stellt gefühlt die Rot-Töne satter da, während der AOC insgesamt ein besseres Bild bietet. Vor allem die Grüntöne werden sehr satt dargestellt (was der Color-Gamut des AOC im Test von pcmonitors.info bestätigt). Auch ist das Weiß beim AOC "weißer", während es beim Acer "vergilbt" oder gelblich aussieht. Gut sichtbar ist dies beim Strandbild an den Wolken. Den größten Unterschied empfand ich aber beim Kontrast. Dieser ist beim AOC um Längen besser (pcmonitors.info: ~1013:1 - guter Wert für einen TN), man sieht hier mehr Details und das Bild wirkt einfach weniger ausgewaschen! Also ich persönlich merke hier nix von der zusätzlichen nativen Farbtiefe beim Acer oder einem zu geringen Gammawert beim AOC. Auch meine Familienmitglieder haben das Bild des AOC sehr schnell für schöner befunden 

Im Anhang findet ihr Bilder, die leider nur per Handykamera aufgenommen werden konnten, und könnt die Monitore selbst mal nebeneinander bewerten. Links ist der Acer XF240H (ohne Etikett), rechts der AOC G2460PF (mit Etikett).


Ingame (auf einer Nitro R9 390):
Auch hier kein Grund zu dem Acer zu greifen. Per Treiber kann man die Freesync-Range des AOC von 48-144 auf 30-144 erweitern. Spiele fühlen sich auf beiden Monitoren durch Freesync sehr geschmeidig und lag-frei an, ich persönlich bin begeistert von dieser Technologie! 
Leider kommt der Acer nicht mit Spielen klar, die auf 60FPS begrenzt sind. FIFA 16 ist auf dem Acer unspielbar, da sich der Monitor zwischendurch für ein paar Sekunden verabschiedet oder aber immer wieder Artefakt-Bilder auftreten. Eine komplette Umstellung des gesamten Systems auf 60Hz verringert zwar die Häufigkeit der Fehler, aber Ingame-Cutscenes werden dann mit geringeren FPS dargestellt, wodurch z.B. Torwiederholungen anfangen zu ruckeln. Dazu noch der Aufwand, extra für das Spiel alles umzustellen: Wer diesen Monitor hat wird wohl nur noch selten FIFA spielen. Der AOC hat hier keine Probleme, er schaltet sich von selbst runter auf einen Betrieb in 60Hz.


Fazit:
Alles in Allem werde ich mich wohl leichten Herzens vom Acer verabschieden. Der einzige Selling-Point des Acer (zumindest für mich) ist die höhere Farbtiefe, doch davon merke ich im direkten Vergleich nichts. Ich finde sogar das Bild des AOC besser, in erster Linie wohl wegen dem besseren Kontrast. 

Ich habe diese Monitore noch über das Wochenende bevor ich sie zurückschicke (beide haben einen Pixelfehler), also falls ich ein paar Dinge für euch ausprobieren soll lasst es mich wissen!

Liebe Grüße
Cearaph


----------



## droidizer (16. April 2016)

Ich hab selber seit gestern den Acer und zumindest das 60Fps-Problem kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir liefen mehrere Spiele problemlos auf 60Fps. Fifa hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert xD


----------



## Pronounta (16. April 2016)

Schöner Erfahrungsbericht.  Bin zwar etwas spät, aber was solls.

Den Acer kannte ich noch nicht. Gut, dass ich anscheinend nichts verpasst habe.


----------



## Faramir (8. August 2016)

Auf Amazon wird der Acer viel besser bewertet als der AOC. Hmmm...

Acer XF240Hbmjdpr 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2016)

Nur dass Amazon Bewertungen meist nach dem Schema laufen:
Auspacken-läuft-5 Sterne.


----------



## RizZzaK (11. August 2016)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen dieser Monitore und kann die Informationen bestätigen?


----------

